

Scsh Reference Manual - pmoriarty
http://scsh.net/docu/html/man.html

======
plesner
I use scsh every day, not interactively but the scripts that implement my
workflow are written in scsh. I don't change them all that often but when have
to tweak something or add a command it's an absolute delight. Imagine -- a
shell language with decent power of abstraction.

Here's the main script I use, as an example of practial scsh (I don't know if
it would be considered idiomatic):
[https://github.com/plesner/scsh/blob/master/ash](https://github.com/plesner/scsh/blob/master/ash)

------
philjackson
I tried this years ago. I can't really remember much about it other that it's
a great idea, but in reality made it hard to do things that should have been
easy.

~~~
userbinator
From [http://scsh.net/docu/html/man-
Z-H-2.html#node_sec_1.4](http://scsh.net/docu/html/man-
Z-H-2.html#node_sec_1.4)

 _It is not a very comfortable system for interactive command use: the current
release lacks job control, command-line editing, a terse, convenient command
syntax_

One thing it's missing, which would probably make it much easier to use, is
parenthesis completion.

~~~
spot
your editor should do that not your language.

~~~
astine
Not if you're using it for interactive use, which is what I think the GP is
talking about.

~~~
rdc12
Why not have an integrated editor (which most term emulators have to some
extent). Or extend (via a plugin?) the terminal to support the needed
operations.

Or use a completely different style of terminal, that is more akin to an emacs
buffer.

------
inetsee
When I saw this my first thought was to wonder whether it would be better to
use this than to use Racket for systems/shell programming? The Racket
documentation has a complete tutorial on using Racket for systems programming.

Can anyone who has used both comment on their relative merits?

P.S. Best Acknowledgements Page. EVER!

------
astine
Does anyone have access to the companion paper? The link[1] is broken.

1\. [http://scsh.net/docu/scsh-paper/scsh-
paper.html](http://scsh.net/docu/scsh-paper/scsh-paper.html)

~~~
astine
Found a working link:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=961...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=961CEF852146430BC4DCA79EE377C1F5?doi=10.1.1.50.6882&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

------
derFunk
This is popping up regularly on HN...

------
Fightback
The acknowledgements are well worth the read...

~~~
cpach
I may be dense, but I never found them funny or even interesting. Anyone care
to explain?[+]

[+] Or will y'all go Louis Armstrong on me?
([https://quotabl.es/quotes/20237](https://quotabl.es/quotes/20237))

~~~
Crito
If you don't find it funny initially, then it is very unlikely that you will
find it funny after it's been explained.

Nevertheless, I find it humorous because it is very unexpected, quite extreme,
and seems to prove itself in a way (one of the ideas that it presents is that
his coworkers don't give a shit about what he is doing. That he was able to
get away with putting this into his acknowledgements seems to suggest there is
some truth in that (of course, realistically, he wasn't going to be fired for
it)).

Kind of a combination of surrealist humor and shock humor. Today this sort of
humor may seem a bit tired, but keep in mind that this was published a few
years before Fight Club.

 _" Jack 'n Zac"_ always kills me too. Such a great name for such an
improbable drink.

~~~
cpach
I guess it's not my kind of humour, but at least I understand it better now.
Thank you for taking the time to explain.

------
BFay
0_o This might be amazing, but I think I'll stick with zsh or really any other
shell where the author doesn't threaten murderous rampage ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠

~~~
silentmars
It's very unlikely that you'd be a target in any such rampage... unless you
keep complaining like this.

